

Sony Goes After Leica With Full-Frame Compact RX1 - salimmadjd
http://photorumors.com/2012/09/09/breaking-sony-rx1-the-first-full-frame-compact-camera/

======
salimmadjd
More specs here: <http://photorumors.com/2012/09/09/sony-rx1-specifications/>

This Camera is targeted after higher-end photography enthusiasts. Those who
seek the best image quality and want a pocketable camera to take with them.

24MP full frame CMOS sensor

ISO range: 100-25,600

3 in. LCD screen

5 fps

Zeiss Sonnar 35mm f/2 lens with 49mm filter thread

Price: $2700

